# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHR de la Citadelle (du Château Rouge)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHR de la Citadelle (du Château Rouge)
Rue du Grand Puits 47
Herstal

Bezoek de website van CHR de la Citadelle


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHR de la Citadelle.*

----------

